# shimano spd shoes...cleat nuts?



## Mtb22 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was looking at a pair of shimano spd shoes at my LBS and noticed there were no cleat nuts in the slots on the bottom of the sole. Do the nuts come with spd pedals along with the cleats? I currently use crankbrothers eggbeaters and was hoping to just bolt in my existing cleats from my old shoes. Do I have to buy shimano pedals to get the cleat nut plates?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

The plates either come installed in the shoes or loose in the shoebox. The Shimano shoes I have bought had them loose in the box.


----------



## Mtb22 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Cool. The fit was really nice. I forgot to ask the guy at the shop then I thought of the question when I got home.


----------

